# Barn extraction



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: "Survivor bees"*

Where is it in the barn. Walls? Depending on the siding it's usually pretty easy to get at them. So many barns are just sticks and siding. 

But that doesn't mean they'll be survivors. Conditions change a lot from barn to box. 

1 gift, 1 swarm and 2 nuc's! Love that? Bee's are gifts no matter how they come into your life! Thats what I think anyway.


----------



## tchekote (May 31, 2011)

*Re: "Survivor bees"*

outside wall, sticks and boards, the inside is plywood, they are fairly well set up... amazingly zero sun, always in the shade... they start off a little later than my other hives... 
about 15 feet up... fairly easy to get at, but i would rather trap than cut-out...


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: "Survivor bees"*

Never done a trap out. Plenty of posts here though so do a search. A cut out would be easy there though.


----------



## okbees (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: "Survivor bees"*

Does it look like this? https://picasaweb.google.com/111863660513010434468/BarnCutout61111InMidwestCity# It was a barn cutout, and sounds like the same type of conditions. Cutout....it is the best thing. Just my thoughts though.


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: "Survivor bees"*

How soon do they have to be gone? How fast do you want them? Is the barn in fairly good condition? Are you being paid for the removal? And how far is the drive to the barn?
These all come into play when planning a cut out or a trap out.
A cut out can take 2 hours or two days,and can hard on you and the bees.
A trap out can take 4-8 weeks, easy on you and the bees but requires as many as 12-18 visits to the property. I personnaly prefer to trap out if I and the bees have the time but will do cut outs if I have to. By the way I charge for both and next year will charge for swarm removal as well. Jim


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: "Survivor bees"*

I did one in a barn this year. All of the siding was tonge and grove. Ran my saw saw down one of the seams and started to pry away. Before I was done I had maybe 10 peices of siding off. Did my cut out came back in a couple of days put all of the siding back on as it came off. I touch up the paint and you don't even know I was there.
David


----------



## Marty Daly (Sep 25, 2010)

*Re: "Survivor bees"*

If they are not hurting anything why remove them?
I have friends who have had a hive behind their chimney for years. The bees pollinate their garden. Most years there are 2-3 swarms off the hive. They like the bees where they are and they have never broken through into the house.
--- marty ---


----------

